# Chainsaw Issue



## rustbucket (16 Jun 2014)

Hi, just wondering what peoples thoughts are on below

Bought a Chainsaw from a very reputable hire and sales company 2 summers ago  new.

The saw never started properly and I brought the initial one back and it was eventually replaced foc after 3/4 months.

Id say I used the saw approx 6 or 7 times (very light use). The last time I used the saw was last Summer. When i tried to start it up 6 weeks ago it wouldnt start, so I booked it in for a service.

When I dropped it in for a service I was informed that the company had actually since stopped dealing in this particular brand of chainsaw as they were problematic but they would service it for me etc.

Dropped back 2 weeks later to enquire about status (while renting something else) to be told it needed a new bar as the bar had bent (not sure how this happened) and they would ring me and let me know. Was told that the new bar would be about 30 euro. Figured that was fine as service would be about 30-40 on top.

Heard nothing so rang them today as am hiring something else on wed and was told it was fixed and it would be €195. Turns out all sorts of things were replaced (petrol pump and loads more)

I really dont feel that that is a fair price at all, I was never informed about the possibility it would be so much. Normally if there are other costs dont they ring you before they carry out any repairs?

I could buy a new one for about €250

Any thoughts before I ring them back tomorrow?

Cheers


----------



## Steven Barrett (16 Jun 2014)

I'd have issue with someone going from saying they'd fix one thing and then going and fixing a whole load of things without informing me. That's why mechanics give you a call when servicing your car and let you know if anything is wrong with your car; to get the ok to go ahead and fix things. 

Have they put new parts in? Can they take them out and use them on another chainsaw? I wouldn't want to spend that much on something that is in effect obsolete and will become increasingly difficult to find parts for. 

But then, if you use them a bit to hire other stuff from, it may not be the most diplomatic thing to do.


----------



## Sandals (16 Jun 2014)

Fight it....what make is the chainsaw, you contact them directly....my husband services neighbours chainsaws, only charges for parts etc....he would always gve them a cost before hand...,


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2014)

If you bought the chainsaw as a consumer, then you have certain rights as outlined here:- [broken link removed]

Your contract is with the retailer you purchased the chain-saw from, your remedies also lie with them and not the manufacturer / distributor they purchased from.


----------



## Bronte (17 Jun 2014)

Well I don't think they should have made repairs to the value of €195 when you didn't authorise it.  And nobody would repair troublesome machine brand new at €250 for €195.

Have you searched on the internet to see if this machine did indeed have recurring problems, so that it was not fit for purpose and you have some comeback under the consumer legislation.


----------



## rustbucket (17 Jun 2014)

Yeah it is widely known on the internet to be problematic. Its a tanaka chainsaw. This model apparently has dreadful issues starting which was the problem from day 1 with 1st one and since been the problem with the replacement. Problem is that its 2 years since i bought original. Its a pain as i only ever used it in the summer so it sat idle in shed for 9 months of the year. I hire quite a bit of stuff from them and they are generally very good so dont want to sour relationship but am not paying 195 for repairs i didnt authorise


----------



## Steven Barrett (17 Jun 2014)

Just be diplomatic when you tell him that you aren't paying that much. 

"Look, you know I hire a lot of stuff off you and I like coming in here but I only thought it would be €30. You should have given me a call before spending €195 on repairs. It's simply not worth that much in repairs."

At the end of the day, he did unauthorised repairs on the chainsaw, so he will have to suck it up. He may be able to use the parts on another chainsaw but it is his fault, not yours so why should you pay?


----------



## Gerry Canning (17 Jun 2014)

Rustbucket; 
With the posters that you do not pay for this.
It seems you are a good ongoing customer and I presume you wish to keep it that way.
On balance looks like they keep the saw and call it quits!
I do not know is it worth your while pursuing on faulty goods etc.
I do not know is it worth falling out with them..

Make sure you talk with  the Manager and sort it now , as these things have a habit of spoiling what appears to be a good general working relationship over something comparatively minor.


----------



## Leo (17 Jun 2014)

Further to what Mathepac has posted, you could very reasonably argue that less than 2 years is an unacceptable lifespan for a chainsaw (of course that will depend on price/quality to start with) and that you are entitled to a repair/replacement/refund under the Sale & Supply of Goods act. 

Remember, any warranty provided at the time of sale is in addition to your statutory rights which extend beyond the lifetime of such warranties.


----------



## Sandals (17 Jun 2014)

mathepac said:


> Your contract is with the retailer you purchased the chain-saw from, your remedies also lie with them and not the manufacturer / distributor they purchased from.



Iv had two issues previous where it was the manufacturer who solved the issue for me, KIA and BEKO, both brand new items, both retailers were useless....


----------



## SparkRite (17 Jun 2014)

Sandals said:


> Iv had two issues previous where it was the manufacturer who solved the issue for me, KIA and BEKO, both brand new items, both retailers were useless....



Unfortunately many Irish retailers use, or at least try to use this ploy, referring the customer to the manufacturer. 
In a lot of cases the customer backs down and does indeed contact the manufacturer, thus relieving the retailer of any responsibility, but remember as stated above YOUR contract is with the RETAILER.

I have found, more than once, with large well known retailers, standing your ground and politely, but firmly, reminding them of this fact has worked.

I usually start off along the lines..." As I'm sure you are aware, my contract is with you, not the manufacturer, and therefore under "the sale of goods and supply of services act.............blah.....blah........blah."
Generally finishing up with, "But sure you know this anyway"


----------



## rustbucket (17 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys. 
I will have a conversation with the manager tomorrow. I am picking up something else i have just hired anyway.

Am happy to pay for a service and can stomach the bent bar (although no idea how it happened). Would be willing to pay around €80 for that but no way am I paying for the rest of what was done

if all those other bits had to be replaced after 2 years of very light use then I will go with the line that it wasn't fit for purpose


----------



## rustbucket (22 Jun 2014)

Just to update

Spoke to manager and he agreed price was crazy. Especially as new one would actually be 250.also agreed that repairs should not have been carried out without consent.

We agreed a price of 90 for service, new bar and chain. Rest covered under a shop extended warranty.

Very happy with outcome


----------



## twofor1 (22 Jun 2014)

rustbucket said:


> Just to update
> 
> Very happy with outcome



I don’t have any chainsaw issues at the moment, but it is great when someone has an issue with whatever, that they come back with the outcome, very often that does not happen.

Well done.


----------

